# Red Fox Mount Pic



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Dave, Cal does phenomenal work, on not just predators, but all animals, you can tell a lot from a taxidermist by how the faces look, and I think his work is second to none. My apologies, I put Tom down as the culprit or prankster, but I just realized it was actually another MSer "Don" who pulled the funny. MB didn't have any beards long enough, I told him I'd come help him fix that too. Just kidding tom.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have plenty of long beards but those were already hanging on the wall.

I just bought some fresh epoxy so I can hang up a few more.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a cool mount...I saw one like it at a show but it had a mountain lion instead. If I ever get a bobcat, that's how I want to mount it.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Good looking fox Chuck!
Always liked the wall mounts.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

by far the best fox mount i have ever seen......congrats


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

nice mount...congrats


----------



## PaulD (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice mount.

PaulD


----------

